# Bone every day?



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you guys feed bone in every meal? Or every day? Or.. Same deal for organ, though I'm not there yet.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Organs once a week, bone most every day.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Organ is once a week for my girl. I generally alternate each day with bone-in and boneless, but it really depends on what I'm feeding. Rich meats and organs I always feed with a bit of bone, so Rosey may go 3 days with bone-in meals, then back to the alternating schedule. It seems to be working out well for her


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the first year we fed bone every day. they seemed to need it as they were eating lots of red meats.

now, we can feed bone every two days, but it depends. if they are eating a really rich red meat, such as venison heart or trim, then they will get bone the next meal.

it really depends....and i think it's a know thy dog kind of thing. we do clean up and inspect poo so we pretty much know what causes loose or soft and what makes for harder firmer poo.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

For bone it depends on what I have pulled from the freezer, and which dog it is(Dixi and Leo still need a little extra bone) but all of them can go multiple meals without bone!:wink: (Brody and Rhett are at about 3-4 days depending on the richness of the meat given and Leo and Dixi are at 2 days.) 

As for organs, its funny I was just telling my Mum how I do this!LOL
I feed liver 3 times a week, M/W/F ever other week and "the other organ" M/W/F on the other weeks!:thumb: I just figure out how much organ each dog and cat needs in a two week period(I do 6% of each liver and "other organ") and then feed that divided into 3 meals. I started it out feeding the organs a tiny bit every 2 days, until they were fine with me making it every 3 days, then I came up with the M/W/F thing and it ends up being REALLY easy for me to keep track of and works for my pack!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We feed bone once every other day or every couple of days. Organs once every week to 10 days.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I feed bone every day for the morning meal, evening meal is boneless. I feed organ every other day, about 5 oz or so when I feed. And I alternate between liver and "other" organs.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I feed bone every other day on average (there are times they get a few bone-in meals in a row and other times that they go a few days without any bone) to three of them...Gracie needs bone every day, even if it's just tiny bones from a whole mouse or fish.

I feed organ 2-3 times a week, in small servings. I alternate between liver (lamb, beef, pork, and chicken), kidney (pork and lamb), and whatever else I have at the time (currently a ground organ mix left over from an old Hare-Today order). They also get some organs from whole prey but not enough for me to "count" it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Organs once a week.
Bone in every other meal.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Avery (shar-pei) gets bone every day sometimes skip one day. Audrey my chihuahua get it every other day or every 3 days. I have just gone by their poo and adjust their food until it was right.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I have been doing bone every meal, chicken necks with my little guys. But getting some disinterest and refusal from one. So maybe time to shake things up a bit. Alternate a little. Got a sick boy (urinary incontinence, bad breath, some light vomit, lethargy, not taking much ood) so see what tomorrow brings. I might just put a sear on some meat to see if it makes it palatable.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

forgot to mention they get 'organ' treats every day. 

liver one day. some other offal the other.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Organs are weekly here, sometimes twice weekly. 

Bone in meals daily. Copper especialy, she gets really soft poop real quick without it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mondo said:


> I have been doing bone every meal, chicken necks with my little guys. But getting some disinterest and refusal from one. So maybe time to shake things up a bit. Alternate a little. Got a sick boy (urinary incontinence, bad breath, some light vomit, lethargy, not taking much ood) so see what tomorrow brings. I might just put a sear on some meat to see if it makes it palatable.


how long have you been feeding raw? and how old is the little boy? i love shih tzus.....

do you have belly bands? they are absolutely the greatest thing to have around when you've got a boy with incontinence.

i'm wondering if he's getting too much bone? are they getting any boneless? 

personally, i wouldn't sear anything. i'd be feeding straight chicken broth...how are his poos?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

hmm, I dont really have a "schedule". It all depends on what I grab from the freezer. If I feed bone in one day I try for a boneless the next or at least a meatier choice. I can feed bone in meals a coupl days in a row and then a few boneless meals. Organs I do once a week.


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Molly has the same schedule every week and her only bone-in food is chicken wings. She gets a chicken wing 3 times a week so every other day or every three days. Lately she's been getting a turkey neck in place of the chicken wing, but she likes chicken much better. The days in between she gets 4oz of beef heart, pork stew meat, lamb, or fish.

On Saturday she had a chicken wing then Sunday she had pork liver/kidney. Yesterday I noticed her poo was a bit hard so I gave her beef heart instead of the chicken wing. No loose stool yet even after liver then beef heart. I have a strange dog.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

magicre said:


> how long have you been feeding raw? and how old is the little boy? i love shih tzus.....
> 
> do you have belly bands? they are absolutely the greatest thing to have around when you've got a boy with incontinence.
> 
> ...


The boy is 12, this is the Tibby (Tuffy). Shih Tzu Toby has Atypical Cushings, he eats anything, even stuff that is inedible.  Never heard of belly bands. Here comes Google. I've been feeding raw a little over a month. Yes, I do a mix of boneless and bone. Bone first because the Tibby might refuse the bone if he gets meat first. Too much work, I am guessing. Either that or I'm over feeding him. His poos are fine now, but I found some soft ones in the yard. 

Thanks for the tip on broth. I'll pick some up tonight. There is a great no salt added one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mondo said:


> The boy is 12, this is the Tibby (Tuffy). Shih Tzu Toby has Atypical Cushings, he eats anything, even stuff that is inedible.  Never heard of belly bands. Here comes Google. I've been feeding raw a little over a month. Yes, I do a mix of boneless and bone. Bone first because the Tibby might refuse the bone if he gets meat first. Too much work, I am guessing. Either that or I'm over feeding him. His poos are fine now, but I found some soft ones in the yard.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on broth. I'll pick some up tonight. There is a great no salt added one.


are you still feeding chicken after a month? 

yeah, you could be over feeding him...how much does he weigh and how much are you feeding...these small dogs are a challenge sometimes.

what are you feeding besides chicken necks and chicken?

oh, and go to ebay and do a search on 'belly bands'. they are awesome.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

magicre said:


> are you still feeding chicken after a month?
> 
> yeah, you could be over feeding him...how much does he weigh and how much are you feeding...these small dogs are a challenge sometimes.
> 
> ...


They've had beef cubes and roast (tried bone but it was too tough for them), turkey necks, beef liver, tripe, chicken - gizzards, hearts, liver, canned sardines, canned salmon. I picked up some duck necks, ground sheep and whole rabbits on the weekend, but am not sure I want to add those right now. Tuffy weight 17 pounds, Toby weighs 22 (he needs to lose 1 pound). They both get 200 grams a day -- that's 7 ounces.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mondo said:


> They've had beef cubes and roast (tried bone but it was too tough for them), turkey necks, beef liver, tripe, chicken - gizzards, hearts, liver, canned sardines, canned salmon. I picked up some duck necks, ground sheep and whole rabbits on the weekend, but am not sure I want to add those right now. Tuffy weight 17 pounds, Toby weighs 22 (he needs to lose 1 pound). They both get 200 grams a day -- that's 7 ounces.


in my opinion, after only a month, that's an awful lot of variety.....in a very short period of time.....which is probably why you're having to feed bone with every meal....introduction to proteins should be agonisingly slow so their bodies and systems get a chance to get used to eating raw.....

the incontinent one...is he drinking a lot of water?

apologies to the OP going off topic


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

magicre said:


> in my opinion, after only a month, that's an awful lot of variety.....in a very short period of time.....which is probably why you're having to feed bone with every meal....introduction to proteins should be agonisingly slow so their bodies and systems get a chance to get used to eating raw.....
> 
> the incontinent one...is he drinking a lot of water?
> 
> apologies to the OP going off topic


The incontinent one. No, he isn't drinking a lot, not more than usual. I have been keeping an eye on the water dishes and they aren't going down any faster.

Too much, too soon? Okay, I'll back off a bit. They had been doing alright for the most part. The bone is not so much for their poops, as for their teeth. As little as one chicken neck a day at times. These are small necks, around 1 ounce some of them. 

And yes OP, sorry for the hijack.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I give bone once a day on average. Sometimes when the poop is a bit soft i give a bit with the second meal as well, but that doesn't happen too often. Organs usually 2-3 times per week she gets some in her meals.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I give bones every day, also. In fact, even my "boneless" meals usually include something small like a chicken neck or foot. 

When Rebel doesn't get enough bone, he starts kind of scooting his rear on the ground, although he's too heavy to scoot so it's kind of humping. Since it's kind of embarrassing for him to do that - people automatically think he has worms - i just give him some bone every day.

I don't know if his rear itches or what on earth would make him do that, but I know every time it's happened I give him a bony meal and it stops.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

We feed bone every day because Noodles needs it.. it's the only way she won't get soft poo. So a little chopped chicken back, neck, etc. and into the bone free meat (beef or whatever) it goes. It works for her! I think some dogs don't need much bone, others need a lot


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> When Rebel doesn't get enough bone, he starts kind of scooting his rear on the ground, although he's too heavy to scoot so it's kind of humping. Since it's kind of embarrassing for him to do that - people automatically think he has worms - i just give him some bone every day.


 I laughed my butt off at this description
It's anal glands and the bone helps push them along faster I think


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It depends on the dog. Dude needs bone every day. Buck can go multiple days in a row without bone. 

I feed organs once a week.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> I laughed my butt off at this description
> It's anal glands and the bone helps push them along faster I think


Really? Never thought of that - every time I've checked they've been empty so maybe it's the bone that's doing it. 

And yes, I have actually at the dog park pretended I didn't know him.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I feed 1.6 ounces of a ground organ mix every morning. It's not ideal and not what I plan on doing forever, but I am a busy lady and my hubby feeds the dogs so it's the only way I can make sure they are getting all the components of raw. Plus my OEB needs an allergy pill once a day, so that gets crushed and put into his morning mix. So like I said, I give them 1.6 ounces of organ mix (kidney and liver) every morning. Then my father in law lets them out in the afternoon since we are at work and when he leaves, he gives them a bone. It's usually a marrow bone, just to keep them busy. Then for dinner they get around a lb of meat and every once and awhile, a bonier meal. Once a week their dinner is sardines, eggs, and chicken gizzards and hearts. Otherwise, it's usually beef or venison steak.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mondo said:


> The incontinent one. No, he isn't drinking a lot, not more than usual. I have been keeping an eye on the water dishes and they aren't going down any faster.
> 
> Too much, too soon? Okay, I'll back off a bit. They had been doing alright for the most part. The bone is not so much for their poops, as for their teeth. As little as one chicken neck a day at times. These are small necks, around 1 ounce some of them.
> 
> And yes OP, sorry for the hijack.


the dental benefits come from feeding prey model with no carbs.

dental benefits come from giving your little ones a beef rib or complicated bone they can't ingest....

chicken necks every meal or every day may just give your dogs too much calcium and the minerals that bone contains.

if it were a stool issue, i'd say nothing about it, but after a month, with all they are eating, it's the bone, i think, that's saved you from cannon butt.

you can slow down...they can eat chicken for a month before intro'ing a new protein, even if things go fine...because you also want to intro boneless and get them used to that.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

We are in our 5th month and feed bone-in every other meal...most of the time. He has gone 2 days with eating only boneless and did fine...now this was not until the 4th month, I believe. So, basically he eats a bone-in meal daily since he eats twice a day.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have been feeding raw over a year now and they eat once a day and get some bone in every meal. They get a little more bone with organ and some times just a drumstick with their boneless meat.


----------

